# Detonics



## mikiec (Apr 22, 2009)

Any body have experience with this gun?

The following link was sent to me.

http://www.topglock.com/category/1843-Detonics.aspx

Mike


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I have experience with the early/first-generation compact model; I think it was a MK-VI Combat Master (matte stainless steel) (See edit, below). Bought one in the early 80's, used it for about 5 years.

It was 100% reliable after a short break-in period, and very accurate for a .45 of that size. It had a few quirks; first, a shorter-than-normal sight radius, as the rear sight was moved forward to allow a ramped area at the rear of the slide. Due to the lack of a grip safety, it was generally accepted that cocked-and-locked carry was not a good idea, and I think it was the original designer who stated that he ramped the rear of the slide to allow for fast thumb-cocking; that is, he designed it to be carried with the hammer down on a live round. The biggest problem with Condition 2 carry is getting the gun into that condition without blowing a hole in something, as it requires the owner to chamber a round, and then carefully hold on to the (greatly shortened) hammer and pull the trigger, easing the hammer down to the full-down position (all with the safety "Off", of course). One slip, and there will be a loud noise and a hole in something. I never did it, but a friend of mine did while handling my gun on the range. Bruised his fingers and thumb quite badly (bullet went semi-safely downrange), and he never though the Detonics was quite so cool after that incident.

The second quirk was the short factory magazine had a slot in the base, which allowed the bottom-rear-edge of the magazine follower to protrude when the magazine was fully loaded and inserted into the weapon with the slide closed. It was designed to be a tactile "gun is fully loaded" indicator, and at that, it excelled. However, if the shooter did a vigorous tactical reload with a full mag and the slide closed, that little tab would embed itself in your palm when you slapped the mag into place. I *DID* do this with my gun; several times, in fact. It made me a bit shy about tactical reloading, but luckily, 6 rounds are usually fired quickly enough that speed reloads were the order of the day, in most cases.

I have never owned any of the later guns, and only fired a few rounds through various full-size models over the years. Each time I have come into contact with them, Detonics' have generally impressed me as accurate, reliable, and quality firearms.

EDIT: Your post got me thinking about that little Detonics, and I _knew_ I had a photo of it somewhere (dang thing cost me an arm and a leg). After a little digging, this pic surfaced, dated 1984:










Top to bottom, left to right: Ruger standard .22, 4.75" barrel, with a stainless Weaver P2S pistol scope (it was swapped back and forth between the two Rugers, as needed); Ruger Redhawk .44 magnum, first year production; Detonics MC-1 .45 ACP; Charter Arms Bulldog .44 Special; and an Iver Johnson TP .22. In my initial answer, above, I got the model wrong; it was actually a Detonics MC-1, not the MK-VI as I stated above (I labeled the back of the photo). The gun is cocked in the photo, and you can see how small the hammer/spur is; very easy to accidentally let slip during decocking. Yes, the carpet actually was that color, intentionally (apartment, not my choice).

Ah, those were the days; blowing an entire months' pay on a handgun several times a year. 
Thanks for the trip down memory lane...


----------

